# 4k Film am FullHD Fernseher abspielen?



## wasservilla (14. Februar 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

bin gerade etwas am verzweifeln:

Ich möchte einen 4k Film wiedergeben. An meinem PC klappt alles, nur der Laptop scheint komplett überfordert zu sein. Mit dem VLC Player eine Ruckelorgie, mit MPC-HC läuft es am Laptop etwas besser, aber immer noch nicht anzugucken.

CPU Laptop: i7-3517U, 8GB Arbeitsspeicher und Onboard-Grafikkarte. Kann man da irgendwas machen, um 4k zum Laufen zu bringen oder ist da nichts zu machen?

Und würde es etwas bringen den 4k Film per externe Festplatte direkt an den Fernseher anzuschließen? Allerdings ist der nur Full HD und hat nur USB2.0, die Festplatte hat USB 3.0 oder ruckelt das dann auch? Kann es leider gerade nicht probieren, weil ich nicht daheim bin.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## claster17 (14. Februar 2018)

Um welchen Codec handelt es sich?
Ich vermute mal, dass der Laptop nicht die passende Hardwarebeschleunigung hat und die CPU dafür herhalten muss, wofür sie offensichtlich zu langsam ist. Dein Desktop hat entweder eine aktuelle GPU, die das in Hardware macht oder eine CPU, welche schnell genug dafür ist.


----------



## HisN (14. Februar 2018)

Der Fernseher, sofern er nur FHD ist, wird die passenden 4K-Codecs wahrscheinlich auch nicht an Board haben.


----------



## Laggy.NET (14. Februar 2018)

Hast du den neuen VLC 3.0 ausporbiert, der hat jetzt Hardwarebeschleunigung?

Wenn du Windows 10 hast, könntest du auch mal die Windows eigene Videoplayer App "Filme & TV" versuchen.


----------



## wasservilla (14. Februar 2018)

Der Codec ist HEVC, also H.265. Ok, dann muss wohl irgendwann mal ein 4k Fernseher her...

Edit: Ja VLC 3.0 und die Win 10 Filme und Tv hab ich probiert, bringt nichts. Soll ich die Hardwarebeschleunigung auf automatisch stellen?


----------



## claster17 (14. Februar 2018)

Es ist vollkommen egal, was du einstellst. Der 3517U unterstützt kein HEVC in Hardware und die CPU packt das nicht in Software. Du könntest natürlich den Film in H.264 konvertieren.


----------



## wasservilla (14. Februar 2018)

Wäre das ein starker Qualitätsverlust?


----------



## HisN (14. Februar 2018)

Es ist vor allem nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, und nebenbei auch Fraglich ob die Hardware das "besser" mit der Datei zurechtkommt.


----------



## wasservilla (14. Februar 2018)

Ok, aber sollte ich mir einen aktuellen 4k Fernseher zulegen und die Festplatte per USB 3.0 anschließen, sollte der Film flüssig abgespielt werden oder?


----------



## HisN (14. Februar 2018)

Da wir den Film nicht kennen, können wir natürlich auch nur raten.
Aber eine aktuelle Glotze die HVEC beherrscht, sollte eine HVEC-Codierte Datei abspielen können.


----------

